# Big Hauler Flat Cars



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone reworked any of the Bachmann Big Hauler flat cars into something more respectable? I was thinking about bashing some into smaller flats for logging railroad use in 1:20.3.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not quite a Big Hauler, but you might want to take a look at this: 
Converting a HLW 1:24 Flat Car to 1:20.3


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm about to remodel some of them into generic steel Gondola's. There was a plan on how to do it in the December 08 Garden Railways.
Rod


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I painted the decks with a combination of off white, dark brown and light brown. This gave them a well worn look on the deck.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The 'Big Hauler' flats were all one size, but I assume you are also referring to the shortie 20' flats with the short trucks? 

Here's my pair (one of each.) As Mark says, paint the deck (or replace it with real wood.) My flat has a pair of EBT end gates and a lumber load. EBT put any old stick in the stake pockets, so I did too. 










I found this photo of the whole train, to give you another view. 










P.S. They're for sale. Check the Classifieds. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Shopping/Classifieds/tabid/61/agentType/ViewType/PropertyTypeID/6/Default.aspx


----------

